
The EU want to keep a record of every Internet search - Big Brother Watch - tca
http://www.bigbrotherwatch.org.uk/home/2010/06/the-eu-want-to-keep-a-record-of-every-internet-search.html
======
throwaway321
This is not a law and it has little chance of becoming one. It's a declaration
by two lone MEPs and was signed by others who probably had no idea what it
said. The EP does not have the right of legislative initiative, which means
they can't even propose this as a law.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Apparently governments can now unlock any privacy rights by supplying one of
two universal keys: "pedophile" or "terrorist".

------
fierarul
I guess it's a good thing Google is rolling SSL searches.

